# How many people have the Tivo Stream?



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

At 1st I couldn't find a huge use for it, but I may be able to use it with my iPad in areas I don't have a TV. How many people have one on here and how do you like it? 

Shane


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

Shanezam203 said:


> At 1st I couldn't find a huge use for it, but I may be able to use it with my iPad in areas I don't have a TV. How many people have one on here and how do you like it?
> 
> Shane


That's what I use it for primarily, watching via iPad in my home office, and copying shows to my iPad for offline viewing during travels.

Worth every penny.


----------



## cmaas (Dec 7, 2002)

Love it. 

I actually decommissioned an old Series 2 Tivo (even though it had lifetime) and TV in my gym and stream to an ipad instead. Gives me access to all the channels and HD shows that the Series 2 was missing. And saves energy - on the 2 and the TV also, which was a standby hog.

Also download a few shows to iphone for my waiting / warm-up, etc. time for my kids sports and such.


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

cmaas said:


> Love it.
> 
> I actually decommissioned an old Series 2 Tivo (even though it had lifetime) and TV in my gym and stream to an ipad instead. Gives me access to all the channels and HD shows that the Series 2 was missing. And saves energy - on the 2 and the TV also, which was a standby hog.
> 
> Also download a few shows to iphone for my waiting / warm-up, etc. time for my kids sports and such.


The only complaint I've had about it is when there's multiple recordings going on and/or transfers to iPad etc. - the app doesn't seem to buffer and/or adjust the quality accordingly, skips/pauses frequently.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

In case you don't know this, you can *DOWNLOAD* to the iPad, and still watch it WHILE it's downloading. That seems (single anecdote) more reliable than streaming it.

So e.g. start downloading one or more shows, and very quickly, you can start watching that show.. (you can start watching right away, but just like transferring between Tivos, you sometimes have a pause at the beginning.)

There IS a bug where it will start playing the show AGAIN when all transfers have finished (that's my total guess), so you get audio of two things playing at once&#8230; and if you hit DONE on your show, the app crashes.

so it's buggy, but it works and is useful to be able to play WHILE downloading. In *that* respect, "it just works". In other respects (like the crash above), it doesn't.

1) it also doesn't remember that I ALWAYS want to start in My Shows. I have virtually never used the left item that it starts on


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I use mine ever night to watch TV in bed (no TV in the bedroom) and my wife uses it to watch TV in the kitchen when she's doing chores. Love it, totally worth the price for me.

Dan


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 23, 2012)

consumedsoul said:


> That's what I use it for primarily, watching via iPad in my home office, and copying shows to my iPad for offline viewing during travels.
> 
> Worth every penny.


That's my primary use for it. That and for shows my 4 year old likes that can't be bought from iTunes.


----------



## MathiasRex (Jan 23, 2013)

I haven't gotten it yet but am pretty sure I will. Appreciate everyone's input and I'll have realistic expectations.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Shanezam203 said:


> At 1st I couldn't find a huge use for it, but I may be able to use it with my iPad in areas I don't have a TV. How many people have one on here and how do you like it?
> 
> Shane


There would be alot more people with a stream if it would work with Android devices. Is there any update on when the stream will be able to be used with Android devices? I would have bought one a long time ago if they already did.


----------



## phydeauxman (Jan 18, 2013)

As soon as they provide support for Windows...I will get one.


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

I use mine primarily for loading shows on to watch while I'm at the gym on the elliptical or bike.


----------



## NotNowChief (Mar 29, 2012)

Thousands of Android users have been trying to give TiVo money for one of these Stream things for months, myself among them.

They just don't want it though. They are too busy trying to make even more incomplete products that irritate existing customers who are desperately trying to throw money at them than they are trying to fully deploy support for their current line of products.

Facepalm.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

NotNowChief said:


> Thousands of Android users have been trying to give TiVo money for one of these Stream things for months, myself among them.
> 
> They just don't want it though. They are too busy trying to make even more incomplete products that irritate existing customers who are desperately trying to throw money at them than they are trying to fully deploy support for their current line of products.












I've actually done some development work for TiVo before and I will tell you that most of these auxiliary apps, like TiVo Desktop and the iOS and Android apps, are outsourced to 3rd party development houses. There just isn't enough regular work for these apps to retain in house staff.

Also I mentioned this in another thread but here it is again... The Stream uses a technology called Encrypted HLS for protected streaming. They are required to use a technology like this to get approval for the device from Cable Labs. Android only supports Encrypted HLS in v4.0+. Until very recently there were only a few tablets running Android 4.0+. The Kindle Fire HD and the Nexus line have changed that, but both of those were released relatively recently. Prior to that the only viable market for a device using Encrypted HLS was iOS.

Now from what little we've been told it sounds like they didn't start working on Android support until a month or so after the Stream was released. Most likely in response to the popularity of the Kindle Fire HD and Nexus tablets which run an OS capable of supporting the Stream. But development takes time, especially when you have to schedule time with a 3rd party development house during the holidays.

The Stream does exactly what it was advertised to do. Just because it doesn't currently work on your OS of choice doesn't mean it's a bad product or that they failed.

Dan


----------

